# help with translation about residence card



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

What does the following mean?


"Os cidadãos da UE cuja estada no território nacional se prolongue por período superior a três meses devem efectuar o registo que formaliza o seu direito de residência - Certificado de Registo - no prazo de 30 dias após decorridos os primeiros três meses da entrada no território nacional."

thanks!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It basically says that if you plan to stay for more than 3 months, it is necessary for you to apply for residency, within 30 days after the three months.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

cool, thanks a lot.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I see you got your answer, but Google translate is excellent, it does any language either way and reasonably accurate.

happy new year.



swedeinus said:


> What does the following mean?
> 
> 
> "Os cidadãos da UE cuja estada no território nacional se prolongue por período superior a três meses devem efectuar o registo que formaliza o seu direito de residência - Certificado de Registo - no prazo de 30 dias após decorridos os primeiros três meses da entrada no território nacional."
> ...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One other way of translating is to copy and paste the dialogue into Microsoft Word. 
click on review - highlight text required to be translated - click on translate - a screen appears on right - choose language required eg: English to Portuguese and a further screen appears...hey presto translation ...

"EU citizens whose stay in national territory extending for a period exceeding three months shall Register formalizing their right of residence-certificate of Registration within 30 days after the first three months of entry into national territory. "


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

cool i didn't know that. the translation is really good! i've used some online stuff in the past and gotten confusing reuslts.



siobhanwf said:


> One other way of translating is to copy and paste the dialogue into Microsoft Word.
> click on review - highlight text required to be translated - click on translate - a screen appears on right - choose language required eg: English to Portuguese and a further screen appears...hey presto translation ...
> 
> "EU citizens whose stay in national territory extending for a period exceeding three months shall Register formalizing their right of residence-certificate of Registration within 30 days after the first three months of entry into national territory. "


----------

